# What do you put in between shirt when heat pressing??



## tamidesign (Nov 19, 2010)

What do you put in between shirt when heat pressing?? Ive been using used transfer sheets but its super annoying! I was thinking about using cardboard or cutting a cardboard to a shape of a tshirt.... any tips?? please


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Why put anything?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

. nothing


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

It depends on the shirt. If I'm using a very thin shirt, I put a silicone cover sheet. My friend uses cardboard. Most of the time I use nothing though.


----------



## helenh (Dec 30, 2007)

tamidesign said:


> What do you put in between shirt when heat pressing?? Ive been using used transfer sheets but its super annoying! I was thinking about using cardboard or cutting a cardboard to a shape of a tshirt.... any tips?? please


You buy a teflon pillow which is made to go between the layers when pressing on four sided jerseys or items with uneven things like zippers on the reverse side. Many people sell them.
Cardboard leaves marks. With thin shirts and rhinestones, just make very sure you split the shirt apart as soon as you press it as the glue with stick the front to the back of the shirt.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Teflon pillow works and has multiples uses. Such as preventing damage to zippers buttons etc.


----------



## tamidesign (Nov 19, 2010)

Thats interesting that most of you guys dont put anything!... When I press my shirt .. if I dont put something inside then the transfer image bleeds out the color on the back of the shirt.. or the color of the shirt itself fades. 
Should I be adjusting temperature or pressure?? Is this the problem????


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Efficiency is very important to us so it's rare for us to us anything unless we have to. When we use thinner shirts it's a must. 

We use cardboard because it's rigid and can be shoved into the shirt very rapidly. A 4 hour job can turn into a 5 hour job very quickly if you end up spending too much time with this.

The other items like heat resistant pillows, teflon sheets, pads, etc. They all work great but we find that they slow us down too much. Other items fold, bend, and have a hard time laying flat sometimes  

What type of shirts are you using?


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

If I'm doing sublimation transfers/shirts I put brown kraft sheet or butcher paper inside the shirt so as not to get bleed to the back. If I'm doing regular transfers on cotton shirts I don't put anything between - no need.


----------



## HPmustangs (Jul 16, 2014)

The shirts I am currently pressing are women's V-necks so I definitely need something in between the shirt to be able to press on the backside. I was going to use cardboard, but will it leave marks in the design? I am using very firm pressure with this vinyl.


----------



## plthompson12 (Jul 18, 2015)

What kind of cardboard do you use?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

plthompson12 said:


> What kind of cardboard do you use?



If you're going to use cardboard, it should be noncorrugated. 



For pressings that don't require a lot of pressure, a teflon pillow is a good option too.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Best option is to use nothing. You can just thread the shirt in the press. The other easy option is to wrap a Teflon sheet around one or more sheets of cardboard (solid ones). This way it slides in and out easy, and it is reusable. You could even stick the pad inside the shirt


----------



## zoomsub (Aug 27, 2018)

hello, we usually use the silicone pad between T shirt and heat press


----------

